# Birthday memories



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

Loved forever xxxx

&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;Gone But
&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9553;&#9552;&#9552;&#9553;Not Forgotten
&#9552;&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;&#9552;&#9552;&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;&#9829; &#9840; &#9829; &#9840;
&#9552;&#9553;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9553;
&#9552;&#9562;&#9552;&#9552;&#9559;&#9552;&#9552;&#9556;&#9552;&#9552;&#9565;
&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9553;&#9552;&#9552;&#9553;
&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9553;&#9552;&#9552;&#9553;
&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9553;&#9552;&#9552; &#9840; &#9829; &#9840;SHANE
&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9552;&#9553;&#9552;&#9552;&#9553;


Do you no how much i miss you
As these months turn into years,
do you think my heart will heal,
or will something stop my tears,

will things ever be the same,
as they were when you was here,
will the light shine once again,
no it wont...i sadly fear.

For nothing could be as it was,
our days will not be the same,
and to wish a light shine in our life,
well that will sadly be in vain.

To us you were so special,
you shone out from the start,
and when the angels called your name,
my heart just tore apart.

They say that times a healer,
well ill tell you thats it's not
because another day without you ,
just hurts a whole whole lot,

So im sending my love to heaven,
where i know you play above,
and i know the Angels holding you,
are the ones that i love.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww lovely poem it total made me cry


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely, that made me cry.


----------

